# Dewalt router - bits fall out



## bandito (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Dewalt router that runs great except that the bits always come at as I router boxes and lights. Has this happened to anyone else? I would like to know if there is a way to fix this problem rather than purchasing another since the router works great.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

That shouldnt be happening obviously. 

Check that the bit isn't in too far as the chuck may be grabbing part of the cutting edge of the bit and not holding onto the shank.

 :rockon:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

are you using router bits?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> are you using router bits?


and which size too

1/4" or 1/8"


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Go get a new collet insert, or take your old one and stick it in your rasp pouch and pack it full of dust.

My bits rarely come loose, in fact, most times I can't get them out. You need to really cinch it down, and if that's not working take it back and tell them it's broked-ed.


----------

